# ER - Coding knee immobilizer



## trek_1300

Can we code knee immobilizer in the ER and if yes - what documentation should I be looking at? Does the physician have to document that he/she checked it or like a splint that the physician has to document the post placement evaluation. 

Thanks!


----------



## ashack63

*Knee Immobilizer*

One rule of thumb if coding professional side - was it prefabricated - like ready to go out of a box? If so-then you do not code it as the facility would code as a supply


----------



## ansada

knee immobilizer can be charged 29505 if for treatment of fracture -facility coder


----------



## kjohnson

correct me if I'm wrong, but I code facility ER and when an "out of the box" knee immobilizer is used, we only code the supply not a splint application of 29505. Does anyone else agree with me?


----------



## jjsmith1985

i agree with kjohnson if your coding facility (depending on your hospital) you code the supply code, now if your like one of my facilities we dont code it at all because its considered prefab.. but professional coding it should be free game if the doctor checked or placed it.. now with that said.. if your charging with fracture care you should not be charging a splint anyhow..


----------



## ansada

We code knee immobilizer only when stabilizing a fracture which was comfirmed in an audioconfernce seminar from ahima


----------



## jnewberry

I am on the professional side and I believe it is up to each individual group of physicians on how they want to handle the placement of a knee immobilizer, for billing purposes. There are some groups that do not want to bill for the placement of the splint and then there are others that state if they place it and it is placed correctly then they want to bill for it. There is nothing in writing anywhere that states if a splint is pre-fab'ed the phyician can not bill for the placement of it. You may want to check with your group and see what they would perfer.

Judy


----------



## lderusha

I do coding for the facility side of the ED and we use 29505 for a knee immobilizer. This would be a long-leg splint


----------



## ahinman

I agree with the above comment, we charge as a long leg splint on the facility side when it is placed by hospital staff and it inclused a post splint application neuro examination.


----------

